# 2 cats & a bicycle



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

Buenos noches . . . As I have said previously, muchas gracias for all the helpful suggestions regarding traveling to San Cristobal de Las Casas with my cats. My question tonight: Would you recommend my taking my bicycle, on an bike rack attached to my car, on my drive through Mexico. OR pack it inside the car? (( available room inside my car is limited ))) Tambien, and wonderful posts on creating a list of your possessions one brings into ( import ) the country for their Mexican home. with a smile.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

pack it inside the car f you can. Why attract attention?


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Buenos noches . . . As I have said previously, muchas gracias for all the helpful suggestions regarding traveling to San Cristobal de Las Casas with my cats. My question tonight: Would you recommend my taking my bicycle, on an bike rack attached to my car, on my drive through Mexico. OR pack it inside the car? (( available room inside my car is limited ))) Tambien, and wonderful posts on creating a list of your possessions one brings into ( import ) the country for their Mexican home. with a smile.


I've never imported a cat, so I'll plead ignorance on those details, but I have brought a few bikes across. Of course you know that a fully disassembled bike doesn't take up much space, especially if it's boxed, so I'd go that route if it's a more expensive one that you don't wish to show off. Also you're allowed a bike per person which comes under sports equipment. Mexican customs considers this a duty free import (in addition to your limit of $300, or $500 during Christmas, Easter, and Summer holiday periods). Have a great trip!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

citlali said:


> pack it inside the car f you can. Why attract attention?


 . . . point well taken. After posting I thought I just answered my own question.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

perropedorro said:


> I've never imported a cat, so I'll plead ignorance on those details, but I have brought a few bikes across. Of course you know that a fully disassembled bike doesn't take up much space, especially if it's boxed, so I'd go that route if it's a more expensive one that you don't wish to show off. Also you're allowed a bike per person which comes under sports equipment. Mexican customs considers this a duty free import (in addition to your limit of $300, or $500 during Christmas, Easter, and Summer holiday periods). Have a great trip!


 . . . it's a 90's Marin mountain bike, I am thinking ideal for peddling to and from el mercado, a cafe chocolat en la plaza central, exercise . . . I may not have the room inside the car bringing my two cats, household items . . . it was a thought, and as I mentioned above, I kinda answered my own question just as soon as I posting . . .


----------

